# Working problems



## Master slacker (Jan 12, 2009)

I got the letter in the mail last Thursday that I can schedule the test (YAY!), so it's time to really study.

So I have read all the fluids, thermo, and HVAC chapters in MERM and have decided to start working problems in Lindeburg's practice problems book. Through the fluids section, I've gotten a few 100% correct, others partially correct, and the rest were hopeless. At this time (3+ months before the exam), is this feeling of inadequacy normal? It _has_ been 7 years since I graduated and I haven't used much engineering knowledge since then. I guess I'm looking for reassurance that things will get better over the next hundred days. :hung-037:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 12, 2009)

^ All I can speak to is my own experience with the EE exam two years ago. I was pretty much in the same boat when I first started studying. It came back pretty quickly for me and I was out of school for 17 years at the time.

:2cents:

Good luck!


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 12, 2009)

don't worry, you will feel inadequate an awful lot over the coming months, both before and after the exam. It's normal.


----------



## MikeR (Jan 13, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> I got the letter in the mail last Thursday that I can schedule the test (YAY!), so it's time to really study.
> So I have read all the fluids, thermo, and HVAC chapters in MERM and have decided to start working problems in Lindeburg's practice problems book. Through the fluids section, I've gotten a few 100% correct, others partially correct, and the rest were hopeless. At this time (3+ months before the exam), is this feeling of inadequacy normal? It _has_ been 7 years since I graduated and I haven't used much engineering knowledge since then. I guess I'm looking for reassurance that things will get better over the next hundred days. :hung-037:


Jeez.... I sent in my application only last week and started studing this week. How do you think your feeling of inadequacy makes me feel? I left College 12+ years ago. Hopefully knowing that there are other major slackers around makes you feel a little bit better.

Good Luck with the exam.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 13, 2009)

Get over those feelings, guys. I passed PE in 2007, 29 years after leaving college without a degree. There are many who pass in your circumstances. Yes, most of us had moments when we felt dumb and inadequate. You can't let that get to you. I'm cheering for you. Just having the guts to take these exams means you have determination.

Good luck. We're here for you. There is always somebody here to encourage you. That's what we do.


----------



## HVACstevie (Jan 13, 2009)

I think that the MERM and Lindeburgs example problems are very good tools in studying, but I've found that the questions are not exactly a good represention of what the test is like. I would get the practice exams that NCEES publish. Those are pretty good and a much better example of the test material. But when you get the NCEES test, take it like a test. Don't open it until a weekend you are free then sit down for two 4 hour sessions and then grade yourself.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't think I've ever felt dumber in my life than when I started working practice problems for the first time during my PE study. It didn't help that I started with the Kaplan practice problems which are approximately a billion times harder than actual exam questions. But I still felt as if I _should_ know this stuff, but I just didn't. And I passed on my first try....so don't sweat it too much. Just keep plugging away, and they will become easier as you go.


----------



## MechGuy (Jan 14, 2009)

Don't worry about it at all -- it takes some time to get into a groove. Just keep studying and practicing as many problem sas you can from MERM and like the others said get the NCEES Sample Exam and also the lindberg sample exam. i also used all of the mechanical 6 minute solutions books and they helped tremendously!! I can't overstate this enough .. just do as many problems as possible! The more you do, the more comfortable you'll feel that you've covered as many topics that you think will be on the exam as possible.

It took me 3 tries 8 years after college, so dont let anything get you down!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 14, 2009)

Over the course of my studying which was about 2-3 months 2 hours a day during the week and 8 hours on the weekends I worked all of the Lindeburg Practice Problems for the Civil-Water Resources PE and found that I didn't do that well the first time through. I probably got 50% completely correct, and then another 25% I botched one little thing, and another 25% I had no idea how to solve. It took me about 1.5 months to get through all of them and reading the corresponding sections in the CERM and flagging references in text books. After that I went back through and could work 90% of them completely correct, and 10% I botched one little thing. I do remember being very frustrated the first time I worked them. The problems took a long time to work and were very difficult. Don't worry though, the actual problems on the PE are nowhere near that complicated. I passed the first time and did very well. If it were me, I wouldn't get the NCEES sample exam, in my opinion it leads you to prepare just enough and may give you a false sense of security where Lindeburg forces you to over prepare.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 14, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> I passed the first time and did very well. If it were me, I wouldn't get the NCEES sample exam, in my opinion it leads you to prepare just enough and may give you a false sense of security where Lindeburg forces you to over prepare.


I agree with the Chucktown on the NCEES exam. I don't know how well I did, but i also passed on the first try without the NCEES. The test questions were a lot easier than I was expecting, since lindeburg/6 minute problems do tend to over prepare.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 14, 2009)

I disagree with nixing the NCEES sample exam. One of the most useful things I did to prepare for the exam was 2 complete recreations of the testing environment. The first time, I worked the NCEES sample exam, and the 2nd time, I worked a different sample exam. I think having the experience of sitting for 8 hours working a test was very helpful when real test day came.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 14, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I disagree with nixing the NCEES sample exam. One of the most useful things I did to prepare for the exam was 2 complete recreations of the testing environment. The first time, I worked the NCEES sample exam, and the 2nd time, I worked a different sample exam. I think having the experience of sitting for 8 hours working a test was very helpful when real test day came.



How about this...After you work Lindeburg practices problems, then work the NCEES sample exam the weekend before the exam, or some time around then.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 14, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> How about this...After you work Lindeburg practices problems, then work the NCEES sample exam the weekend before the exam, or some time around then.


I'm definitely on board with that. The NCEES sample exam is the closest thing you will find to the real exam, so I tried to save it for as late in my studying process as possible. I didn't want to have seen the problems before, so when I took it, it would seem like the real exam.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 14, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I'm definitely on board with that. The NCEES sample exam is the closest thing you will find to the real exam, so I tried to save it for as late in my studying process as possible. I didn't want to have seen the problems before, so when I took it, it would seem like the real exam.



Great, so now that we agree on this, let's head on over to the religion thread so I can convert you.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 25, 2009)

Well, finally hit the Statics section. I've aced all but one problem in both det. and indet. sections. Guess it's a good thing I'm doing the MD depth.


----------



## MikeR (Jan 26, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> Well, finally hit the Statics section. I've aced all but one problem in both det. and indet. sections. Guess it's a good thing I'm doing the MD depth.


That's awsome.

Jeez... but the thermo/HVAC sections suck. I just started on the Thermo section and bomed out big time (no clue at all). I am doing MD too, so I hope to do better on the MD parts.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 26, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> Well, finally hit the Statics section. I've aced all but one problem in both det. and indet. sections. Guess it's a good thing I'm doing the MD depth.


Good news.  Keep working hard. It will pay off.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 28, 2009)

MikeR said:


> Jeez... but the thermo/HVAC sections suck. I just started on the Thermo section and bomed out big time (no clue at all).


You're not alone as far as Thermo and HVAC go. I wasn't that good at thermal fluids in undergrad, much less 10 years later. I do finally understand Bernoulli and pumping losses, though. HVAC is something I really enjoyed in undergrad and caught onto again fairly easily when studying. However, the more difficult problems threw me for a loop. Don't worry about those shortfalls. Push through to the MD sections and relearn the important stuff because there is a lot of it.


----------



## heman (Jan 28, 2009)

IF you put in the time and try to absorb all that you can you will do well. WORK PROBLEMS, but also READ and try to get the big picture stuff from the references. To me, all the "six minute" talk is misleading. Yeah, there are 80 questions, BUT several of them (in my case) were so "easy" that the "answer" was apparent before even finishing the question. I had to do a "double-take" to make sure that I was not "missing something....

The FIRST time that I took the test there were "very-few" seemingly "obvious" answers, The SECOND time there were a WHOLE LOT more. I guess it came down to finally having a better "grasp" of the BASICS. IF you spend the time preparing, you will "recognize" the "gimmee's." Then, once you "realize" that several of the questions are infernally obvious, you will be able to apply your intuition more effectively.

I STILL cannot "solve" all the problems. There is no need for perfection. I know that I spent 15 or 20 minutes on some questions, but on several others it was done in seconds. Taking a test like this is a good exercise for budgeting TIME.

I KNOW that some of the "harder" questions for ME were probably "gimmee's" to others. There are distractors mixed in with the clues. The "hardest" thing for me was to NOT make the questions "more" difficult than they actually were....

Work your way down to about 5 to 10 "hard" ones per session, then make an "educated GUESS!!"


----------



## MechGuy (Feb 2, 2009)

heman said:


> IF you put in the time and try to absorb all that you can you will do well. WORK PROBLEMS, but also READ and try to get the big picture stuff from the references. To me, all the "six minute" talk is misleading. Yeah, there are 80 questions, BUT several of them (in my case) were so "easy" that the "answer" was apparent before even finishing the question. I had to do a "double-take" to make sure that I was not "missing something....
> The FIRST time that I took the test there were "very-few" seemingly "obvious" answers, The SECOND time there were a WHOLE LOT more. I guess it came down to finally having a better "grasp" of the BASICS. IF you spend the time preparing, you will "recognize" the "gimmee's." Then, once you "realize" that several of the questions are infernally obvious, you will be able to apply your intuition more effectively.
> 
> I STILL cannot "solve" all the problems. There is no need for perfection. I know that I spent 15 or 20 minutes on some questions, but on several others it was done in seconds. Taking a test like this is a good exercise for budgeting TIME.
> ...


I "think" I am "having" a "hard" time "understanding" this "post"... LOL just kidding... I couldn't resist!


----------



## benbo (Feb 2, 2009)

heman said:


> IF you put in the time and try to absorb all that you can you will do well. WORK PROBLEMS, but also READ and try to get the big picture stuff from the references. To me, all the "six minute" talk is misleading. Yeah, there are 80 questions, BUT several of them (in my case) were so "easy" that the "answer" was apparent before even finishing the question. I had to do a "double-take" to make sure that I was not "missing something....
> The FIRST time that I took the test there were "very-few" seemingly "obvious" answers, The SECOND time there were a WHOLE LOT more. I guess it came down to finally having a better "grasp" of the BASICS. IF you spend the time preparing, you will "recognize" the "gimmee's." Then, once you "realize" that several of the questions are infernally obvious, you will be able to apply your intuition more effectively.
> 
> I STILL cannot "solve" all the problems. There is no need for perfection. I know that I spent 15 or 20 minutes on some questions, but on several others it was done in seconds. Taking a test like this is a good exercise for budgeting TIME.
> ...



Can I quote you on that?


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 15, 2009)

Another month down and feeling just a smidge less dumb. I finished MERM, but didn't do any problems from the Econ section. I read the basics, became disinterested, and left it at that. I have bigger fish to fry. SO I started the 6 minute solutions book for machine design. Wow, for the first 20 questions (morning - breadth section) I thought I was the smartest person on earth. Then I started the depth questions... my opinion of myself changed. Some of these questions completely baffle me while others are painfully obvious. On the whole, I'm still needing much more prep time. Oy... :wacko:


----------



## MechGuy (Feb 17, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> Another month down and feeling just a smidge less dumb. I finished MERM, but didn't do any problems from the Econ section. I read the basics, became disinterested, and left it at that. I have bigger fish to fry. SO I started the 6 minute solutions book for machine design. Wow, for the first 20 questions (morning - breadth section) I thought I was the smartest person on earth. Then I started the depth questions... my opinion of myself changed. Some of these questions completely baffle me while others are painfully obvious. On the whole, I'm still needing much more prep time. Oy... :wacko:



Do not dismiss the Engineering Econ questions... they are relatively easy but you need to be able to know how to do them and know how to use the tables in the back of the MERM. Trust me, this is something you do not want to overlook!!!

Its such an easy gimme type of question you dont want to get it wrong by not having any practice with the tables. Just spend one night on it and you'll be golden.


----------



## JoeysVee (Feb 17, 2009)

Keep your chin up my friend. In my experience the NCEES sample exam was much easier than the real thing but others say differently.

Keep working hard and you'll most likely be fine! Keep us updated!


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 17, 2009)

MechGuy said:


> Do not dismiss the Engineering Econ questions... they are relatively easy but you need to be able to know how to do them and know how to use the tables in the back of the MERM. Trust me, this is something you do not want to overlook!!!


I read about half of that chapter verbatim and remembered the simple things like P = A(P/A, i%, n) and its counterparts. I'll do a few problems here and there, but I'm more concerned about the depth machine design as I'm sure there will be a few more of those problems than econ.


----------



## MechGuy (Feb 17, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> I read about half of that chapter verbatim and remembered the simple things like P = A(P/A, i%, n) and its counterparts. I'll do a few problems here and there, but I'm more concerned about the depth machine design as I'm sure there will be a few more of those problems than econ.


It varies from test to test, but that may not be an accurate assumption to be honest! I took the test 3 times and was surprised at how many econ questions there were each time.

So I'll leave it at that. Just remember to grab for the "low fruit" first. Don't make the mistake of missing the easy problems because you overlooked them and assumed they were easy and wouldn't be on the test.

Ok, off the soapbox  Good luck!


----------



## krenim (Feb 17, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> I read about half of that chapter verbatim and remembered the simple things like P = A(P/A, i%, n) and its counterparts. I'll do a few problems here and there, but I'm more concerned about the depth machine design as I'm sure there will be a few more of those problems than econ.


Another vote for expecting lots of econ problems!


----------



## djshortsleeve (Feb 23, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I disagree with nixing the NCEES sample exam. One of the most useful things I did to prepare for the exam was 2 complete recreations of the testing environment. The first time, I worked the NCEES sample exam, and the 2nd time, I worked a different sample exam. I think having the experience of sitting for 8 hours working a test was very helpful when real test day came.


I see your thinking but thought I would throw out an argument towards doing this. One of the instructors of my review course suggests exams are a bad idea because they can falsely adjust your confidence - whether inflating because of good performance on a practice or deflating for bad performance. The instructors maintain the best way to prepare is to simply do problems and check where mistakes occurred if they so happened.


----------

